# On-Line Car Show for week of 2-19-12



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

This week we're showcasing trucks. Here's mine. --fcb

Anyone have an idea for next week????


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

FCB that puller is rad


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That Mobil Gas Ford tow truck is awesome!!! I wanna see more! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I have 2... then I'll clam up...*

From many moons ago... Morris J2 d/c conversion.









From the man in the moon... uh that's Jerry in WA.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's another old pic...thought you guys would like seeing the girls again...RM


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Trucks? I got a few trucks...*

Here's a few guys seen often down by the Corner Texaco.










Baseball, hot dogs, apple pie, and Chevy trucks.










I'm your ice cream man, stop me when I'm passin' by...










Breaker, breaker, it's a convoy.










Got the munchies? Time to hit 7-Eleven.










And here's a couple of works in progress:










--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Some nice trucks in this thread. I like it.

Here's a few....

Duel.









The King's truck.









The original Sanford n Son truck.









and the shrunk down version...









My uncle's old truck.... I still miss that guy.









Keep on truckin'


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

*This is a Chevy P/U I did recently. Its on a 4 gear chassis. the paint edges are crappy. I shake too bad since my strokes to do straight lines anymore.  This is post mounted on a Aurora 4 gear chassis with RRR wheels.*










*This is a race car hauler I built a while back. The cab is from *slaters*, and I made the bed out of sheet styrene. The hauler is mounted on a AW 4 gear chassis. The trailer is from *Stangfreak* over in the diecast forums here. I just added the matching toolbox/tire rack*


----------



## ilan benita (May 7, 2008)

Very nice it looks really good diorama like a great project


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

cool builds and real nice shop. keep up the good work man.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I love trucks.. You'd think I would have a bunch by now! 








































































This US1 truck is getting done for Larry Lype.. The hold up on it is trying to figure out lighting the tail lights when the back 1/3 of the truck is lead weight! More in a few.. I have a ton of pix to sort through to find the truck stuff...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

More truck stuff..











































































Still more coming!! This is fun!! I forgot more than half of these!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Last round.. maybe...









































































Okay.. maybe one more.. dang!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Jerry!!































































That was a fun crawl down memory lane!!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

alpink said:


> cool builds and real nice shop. keep up the good work man.


:thumbsup:I 2nd the motion !! Neal:dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow Joe!!! Your trucks are awesome all grouped together!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Another old pair from out of the past...RM


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Randy, I saw the Snap-On 55 Chebby you did for Tom. my first siting of your work. in person, much more, much, much more!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks bud, I appreciate the good words...RM


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Here ya go FCB










Optimus Prime AFX conversion:










Monster Truck:










Dodge pickup:










My old 56 ford pickup:














Enjoy!

CJ53


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice CeeJ... Good stuff. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ohhhh CJ, I like the Trailer and whats on it too :thumbsup:


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

*found some trucks...*

I found a few around - My little guy loves the big rigs, so here's a shot of the yard.










he's also a fire truck guy, so we keep 'em outside the station.










there's also the quarry:










highway construction:










the crane truck at the demo site:










Public works dumptruck garage










and garbage truck.










We've also got a cool tow truck, but the mean junkyard owner wouldn't let us get any closer than the fence to get a shot


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

*found a few more trucks!*

There's a couple of folks from out of town looking at one on the used car lot










One that's a great way to bet the summer heat










Good for getting out and camping...










and ripping nature a new one!










Trucks for fun in the sun










or work in the sun










There's a movie star










and some tradesvehicles


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

*last one... i think*

found a couple more...

at the trailer court










and at the car show










and a lone datsun resincast, sitting in the scrapyard, awaitin' salvation


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Dang !*



gomanvongo said:


>


... the City is gonna go broke feed'n that doggie!!! Nice trucks. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sweet pick up CJ,:thumbsup::thumbsup: and quite a cool collection vongo!! That's a lot of customs!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

